# Dolphin canoes!



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I was out at Black Point the other day and saw the guys from Dolphin Boats giving a canoe a wet test. Looks SWEET. Similar to a hi-sider but with a little better finish.Cant wait to see what they have in store. The one I saw had a 5hp in the back


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

sound pretty cool. if it is anything like my dolphin then it will be a great boat. did you talk to him or just see him testing it?


----------



## Jigalode (Sep 23, 2010)

Did some looking around & I found this on their Facebook page:



















They have more pictures available via their Facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Dolphin-Boats/147523521939607


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

thats gay. a bunch of copy cats all of em. always replicated NEVER duplicated. gheenoe for life.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Saw this a few weeks ago. Terrible. I don't know what theyre thinking. That 3D logo on the front is ridiculous.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont know why this model copied to a 15.4 Gheenoe highsider? :-/


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow! they couldnt come up with their own skiff? Must be easier to copy a Hi-Sider!


----------



## COBRA (Dec 19, 2006)

Come on, is this a Halloween joke or something?


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2011)

Must be hard up. :


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Their own original design.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

ya i remember my first time holding a fishing rod.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Perhaps we should pitch in Buy one and test it ...

I am sure It can't hold up to the "real Deal"


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Perhaps we should pitch in Buy one and test it ...
> 
> I am sure It can't hold up to the "real Deal"


Why would we give them our money? They are waaaaaay overpriced anyways.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm not much for bad-mouthing something I haven't researched,
so I called the guys down at Dolphin to ask about the hull.
Yes, it is similar to the Gheenoe, but it is not a gheenoe.
Big difference is the hull layup schedule.
Starts with gelcoat, then 1-1/2 ounce mat skin coat to bond to the gelcoat
and provide solid adhesion for the #1708 E-glass Biaxial (+/-45) Cloth with 3/4 oz mat backing,
covered with a final layer of mat.
The transom is polyumac foam encapsulated in 'glass, same as on their bigger skiffs.
I don't know if Gheenoe builds that strong, pretty sure they use chopper gun layups.
That probably justifies the price difference, at least in my mind...

                                :-?


----------



## mulletboy (Jan 31, 2007)

I didnt see the price anywhere. Would like to know the weight too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Gheenoes are just chopper glass unless they changed recently. With way Dolphin has there layup schedule the hull will be about 10 times stronger, but probably around the same weight as my highsider was. Maybe even lighter if it is bagged.

To me there is nothing wrong with a similar style of a popular design made with improvements, I bet not one person here can name me a totally radical and unique design that has come out on the small boat market in the last 40-50 years or so. That includes Gheenoes.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow, seriously?. Gheenoee needs to file a lawsuit.. Firecat: how bout a craigcat lol


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Craig cat's are considered a PWC, and is really just a take off of a catamaran/tunnel hull. If Gheenoe can sue them then every other manufacturer who used a flatback canoe design or the outrigger theory design (no, it wasn't a unique concept) could sue gheenoe too. 
Has anyone seen the bottom design yet? it could be completely different, doubtful, but still. You can clearly see the sides are designed in a different way to add rigidity, the seat design is different, and the transom is narrowed


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> I'm not much for bad-mouthing something I haven't researched,
> so I called the guys down at Dolphin to ask about the hull.
> Yes, it is similar to the Gheenoe, but it is not a gheenoe.
> Big difference is the hull layup schedule.
> ...


Looks tippy 

Well it looks like it's not "like" a gheenoe. As far as construction and materials, it's clearly better than a gheenoe. It's built like a real boat, not a chopper hull spray job. 

Overpriced? Does anyone have any $$ specifics that would render it more "overpriced" than a $10k chopper gun built hull shell??

If the hull has similar performance characteristics, has better fit and finish (an easy task) it's a no-brainer for those who want and are willing to pay for a finer hull. Quite possibly a stiffer, lighter, better riding, safer and longer lasting hull. 

Competition like this will probably suck the "hi-end" customer away from gheenoe, or at the very least force them to bring their construction methods, fit and finish up a few notches.

Nothing but good things can come from this

-T


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

[/quote]





Nothing but good things can come from this

-T[/quote]

This


----------



## Mike_Poczik (Jan 24, 2010)

> Perhaps we should pitch in Buy one and test it ...
> 
> I am sure It can't hold up to the "real Deal"


Seriously??? A laid up hull vs a chop hull. Thats funny right there!! I will admit that Gheenoe has a nicer looking nose cap.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Who cares about a small canoe with nice fit and finish.....I have seen Gheenoe built with copper fiberglass and gelcoat can last 30 or 35 years without need to repair or little repair. Also it's very cheap and affordable like we can afford it very comfortable and go fishing without worry to death about scratching it all up.

If this dolphin canoe offer $2.5k then forget it, I will buy a nice Gheenoe LT25 and if it's 1k to 1.5k for better fit and finish then I will consider it.


Just my 2 cents


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Often splashed & imitated but never duplicated.

[smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

I have been to the factory, and have seen every aspect of this boat. It is 50#'s heavier than the hi-sider and has a price tag of $1,995. And for any of you that think a production run of "three" boats makes a better product than one that has been consistently produced for 45 years. You need to change what you are smoking because it 's not working for you.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> I have been to the factory, and have seen every aspect of this boat. It is 50#'s heavier than the hi-sider and has a price tag of $1,995. And for any of you that think a production run of "three" boats makes a better product than one that has been consistently produced for 45 years. You need to change what you are smoking because it 's not working for you.


 [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=1-beer.gif] [smiley=titanic.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Fixed it for 'ya ;-)



> I have been to the factory, and have seen every aspect of this boat. It is 50#'s heavier than the hi-sider and has a price tag of $1,995. And for any of you that think a production run of "three" boats makes a better product than one that has been consistently produced Improved and Refined for 45 years. You need to change what you are smoking because it 's not working for you.


----------



## vjordan (May 22, 2011)

Not sure why people get all wired up over things like this. The market place will prove it.

I bought a Gheenoe because it will do exactly what I want it to do. With over 50,000 of these things sold I'm not guessing it will perform as advertised, I KNOW it will.

Will the Dolphin have better fit,finish, and build quality? Perhaps, but do I need any of that to go into rivers, tidal creeks, and rock infested flats? More importantly am I willing to pay more for those things considering how much abuse most of us give our boats.

To each his own. For my part I'm keeping my Classic.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> Not sure why people get all wired up over things like this. The market place will prove it.
> 
> I bought a Gheenoe because it will do exactly what I want it to do. With over 50,000 of these things sold I'm not guessing it will perform as advertised, I KNOW it will.
> 
> ...


FYI: There is a long waiting list to buy a new yellowfin. 

-T


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

> > Not sure why people get all wired up over things like this. The market place will prove it.
> >
> > I bought a Gheenoe because it will do exactly what I want it to do. With over 50,000 of these things sold I'm not guessing it will perform as advertised, I KNOW it will.
> >
> ...


That may be true but does the boat attract fish? Marketing
apparently works...very well. To each their own


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

*GHEENOES* RULE!


----------



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

> > FYI: There is a long waiting list to buy a new yellowfin.
> >
> > -T
> 
> ...


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

NoeEttica, what refinements and improvement have you seen? They are still made the same way they always have and with the same designs, the only improvements have been made by CG, but not at all in the fit and finish, department.

As far as production runs go, it doesn't matter if they only make 1 ever, it is still built out of better materials by people who know how to build much nicer boats then Gheenoe or CG has ever produced as far as finish and structural stregnth goes. Lets be honest here, it's not a radical or complicated design and it is very easy to produce and improve upon for an upcharge.

Now here is the big part that makes me laugh, some of you seem to have forgotten that CG NMZ is in fact $1600! So there is only a $400 difference (if you buy it now it's just a $100 difference). A $400 (or $100) difference is nothing compared to the leaps and bounds in materials they are using. I definately see a market for them, just like anyone who wants a better built boat. Now don't get me wrong, I would still buy a LT25 if given the chance and it suited my needs, but I still think they are way over priced for a chopper gun boat shell.

One more thing I want to say, how many of the people who are bashing them for being to expensive, and saying they don't need to be made out of better materials, went out and bought a CM tiller extension when a PVC pipe would have worked fine? How many had platforms made when you can stand on a cheap cooler? bought an aluminum trailer when a galvanized is just fine? Have a GPS when a compass will work?........You get my point, look at your own gear and see how much money you have needlessly spent because you wanted a better product? Just sayin....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

^ agreed. For $400-$100 i would much rather have the dolphin. Especially when its rough and you look down at the floor of your gheenoee and see it flexing 4inches in and out as you go over chop.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

The Highsider is $900 I believe, and has the exact same lay-out as this Dolphin.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I dont see any decks or a center box on that boat for $1995. If you are going to compare, do it correctly with a $1000 hi-sider. Anyways, Im pretty sure they wont go out of their way for their customers or do as much for the community as the Gheens do.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> The Highsider is $900 I believe, and has the exact same lay-out as this Dolphin.


Last I saw one it was $1020 for the 15'4" highsider, and no it is not the same layout as dolphin has eliminated that annoying middle bench that is require structurally in a highsider to keep the thing from folding in on itself.



> I dont see any decks or a center box on that boat for $1995. If you are going to compare, do it correctly with a $1000 hi-sider. Anyways, Im pretty sure they wont go out of their way for their customers or do as much for the community as the Gheens do.


I'm comparing it to the highest level of a similar boat that CG makes, and it is the NMZ. Why does the NMZ cost more then the Highsider? does it use more material to make the decks, nope! The center box instead of the middle bench, nope. Now I understand tweaks and all and making profit....but $600 for a boat that takes about the same time to produce and not much more cheap material? Come on you have to be kidding, I can sit here and rip apart there boats all day long, but that's not the point. As far as doing for there customers and community affairs, well that's a moot point and doesn't do anything for the discussion of comparing boat to boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

. [smiley=popcorn2.gif]


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

My $.02 is that everyone should read Firecat's posts. He's hit every point that we know about so far on the dot. Price, construction materials, deck layout, etc. 

His comment on the carbon tiller extension vs a piece of PVC is spot on. Yeah, the PVC will work. The carbon is better. More expensive but better. Safer. Etc. 

No question it's a better built boat. Better floorplan than a HS. Better design? Who knows at this point, nobody's wet tested it that we know of. We'll see where this new hull goes. 

Nobody knows how it performs yet, so any debate on which is a "better" boat is total guessing.

I just hope that if this site does a review on one, that it's done with an open mind. There is an incredibly, sentimentally strong and very personal pro-gheenoe flavor here that any "staffer" would not, IMHO, be able to give an honest comparison. 

If you doubt me, just look at the first few posts on this thread. People are bashing a boat they know nothing about. Sentimental gheenoe lovers, gheenoe dealers, friends of the Gheen family, etc. Some notables are sitting on the sidelines watching and I respect that. 

You've never once in your life wanted what POSSIBLY (and I stress that word because we're all guessing here) could be a better boat? Really? 

Maybe one should be brought to a MS rally, along with the highsider, for all to touch and feel them side by side and make up their own minds. That, IMHO, would be worth it's weight in gold. 

And yeah, if you wanna delete that annoying center seat in the highsider you're at $1,600.00. For that, if the hulls perform similarly, it's a no-brainer to spend the extra cash and get a boat made in a quality manner with much, much better materials. 

Trust me, I'm into keeping my cash in my pocket. But I'll spend $$ in a heartbeat for a better product. If you spend extra money to buy the best you only cry once. 

-T


----------



## Les_Lammers (Feb 17, 2007)

There is a boat for everyone..carbon..kevlar..plastic. As long as you are enjoying time on the water it doesn't really matter what you are sitting in.

A friend has a poly Pelican square back canoe that someone gave him. He added a trolling motor but usually poles it in Biscayne Bay. He tears the fish up. 

If the Dolphin canoe is very stable...and you like stealthy fishing...why not?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> My $.02 is that everyone should read Firecat's posts. He's hit every point that we know about so far on the dot. Price, construction materials, deck layout, etc.
> 
> His comment on the carbon tiller extension vs a piece of PVC is spot on. Yeah, the PVC will work. The carbon is better. More expensive but better. Safer. Etc.
> 
> ...


 >>best post yet on this thead!! 
-anytide


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I vote firecats post as best on this thread.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

> I vote firecats post as best on this thread.


 --- both of them  -its a combo 
-anytide


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

This is a pretty Refined Gheenoe  False floor  lengthwise coffin box etc ...

Why would you compare a hand laid hull to a chopper gun hull  ?

That's Like comparing an Epic to a huffy ?

I am sure that Gheenoe would Hand lay a hull if you were willing to pay for it ...( and it would  not be a Theft of design)

But I have beat the Snot out of gheenoes and Can't break them ...


I would give an objective review ... no problem


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you gentlemen.



> I am sure It can't hold up to the "real Deal"


NoeEttica that was your quote from the first page comparing the boat. So are you back stroking now ? As far as refined, no it's not, yes it has some different and nice options, so it is improved but it's still made from chopper glass, and has a very rough interior. Does the Dolphin have a better interior, doubtful since it still doesn't have a cap, but maybe. 

Could Gheenoe hand lay a hull, maybe, but considering the rediculous amount of money they charge for there stock options why would anyone pay for it? Say what you want but I was quoted almost 6k for simple LT25 hull alone (no motor, tm, or trailer) and that was without a center console or remote steering. Price is subjective, an object is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Some of you decide to buy boats I wouldn't, that is your choice, we all have one.



> But I have beat the Snot out of gheenoes and Can't break them ...


You always say this and then constantly show videos of you cruising through calm waters with small motors. If I was going to just fish freshwater then I wouldn't care about what the hull was made of, but if you run a chop, I want the strongest hull I can get personally.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> This is a pretty Refined Gheenoe  False floor  lengthwise coffin box etc ...
> 
> Why would you compare a hand laid hull to a chopper gun hull  ?
> 
> ...


Dave first off, what is price of the gheenoe hull you posted? Cursory look shows raised front deck, flat floor, center box options....

Secondly, where is the theft of design? Do you have facts to back that statement up that you haven't shared with the forum yet? 

If not I hate to inform you but your ability to give a fair and unbiased review just went out the window, and with it any chance of posting more video about it... 

I could be wrong, but I think I see a differences in the gunwales of that dolphin hull and the way it sits in the water vs a gheenoe. 

Again, why don't we all just sit on the sideline and wait for more facts (or better yet an actual test model) before anyone makes a decision?


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)

> My $.02 is that everyone should read Firecat's posts. He's hit every point that we know about so far on the dot. Price, construction materials, deck layout, etc.
> 
> His comment on the carbon tiller extension vs a piece of PVC is spot on. Yeah, the PVC will work. The carbon is better. More expensive but better. Safer. Etc.
> 
> ...


Well said Tom. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

So based on this discussion the "Gheenoe" is public domain 

and apparently according to the law it is fair game ...

I personally feel it is wrong ... but respect those that disagree ...

I will try not to complain about "copying" hulls ! Vaseline , newspaper and concrete = cheap mold ... easy peezy 


Is My Design Eligible?

In order for your boat design to qualify for VHDPA registration, you must seek registration within 2 years of the date the design was first made public. A design is made public “when an existing useful article embodying the design is anywhere publicly exhibited, publicly distributed, or offered for sale or sold to the public by the owner of the design or with the owner’s consent.” 17 U.S.C. § 1310.

The design must also be original, not a staple or commonplace design, and ornamental (i.e. not utilitarian). The issuance of a design patent will also cancel and/or prevent registration under the VHDPA.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

> So based on this discussion the "Gheenoe" is public domain
> 
> and apparently according to the law it is fair game ...
> 
> ...


NoeEttica, I'll say this again, the Gheenoe itself is not a unique design! It was a redesign of a flatback canoe! The built in outrigger theory is not a unique design, it has been done many times before gheenoe! So basically Gheenoe copied other people too! Do you see people lining up to sue them? Would you support the people who did? It's kind of hypocritical if you ask me.

Any design can be remade and modified into a new boat, tell me one boat on the market that isn't a remake of a previous model, or has design elements as such. There are none. Is the Dolphin a direct copy, no! You can clearly see a unique side design for added structural rigidity as well as a narrowed transom and a different bottom design (look at them side by side). It is clearly not a clone, it is a boat made in the classic style, but improved.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

One good thing about the narrow transom ... Cheap registration as a Canoe ...


I already said It's not up to me ... 


I just think there is no need to produce something so similar in such a tight market ...


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Opinions are _________ ; facts are facts!

Fair game.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Doncha love capitalism and the free market system?
Multiple variations of the same basic product ,
which allows consumers to decide which is the best value.
This forces vendors to compete by constantly looking for ways
to improve their product and keep costs down.
It's true for everything from toothpicks to aircraft.
Look at cellphones...model after model, all do the job,
yet some are insanely popular, no matter what the price.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> WOW ! Cool Project !
> 
> Kinda makes one "Reflect" on a few things ...


Dave, hate to pull up one of your old posts, but I'm wondering if you're a little confused at to which one is the "real deal"?

Wonder if these old bad boys might be the reason there's no patent on the gheenoe? Just guessing here but the similarities can't be denied. Fair game is fair game. 

Wood... to chopper gun... to biax/mat...to...whatever the future might hold if there's no patent on the design.

The reasonable man adapts himself to the world; the unreasonable one persists in trying to adapt the world to himself. Therefore all progress depends on the unreasonable man

-T


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)




----------

